# What car companies do you like? and what's your MBTI?



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

what car companies do you like and what is your MBTI? what makes you like that particular company? Discuss your reasoning. Peace

I listed most of the popular ones based off of manufacturing numbers too.

I kind of like Lamborghini though. Fun to drive in the hollywood hills.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

In no particular order....

Nissan
Honda
Chevy 
Mitsubishi 


I guess because of all the cars I have owned or someone close to me has owned those three have had a good run in practical, durable, conservative (on gas at least 2 of them), with a comfortable but appealing design. 

Eh anyways I am not a mechanic so I dont want some car buff challenging me on my random experience. 

Oh yeah I vote a big fuck no on BMW my mom bought me a BMW with her divorce settlement I drove it once and it collapsed and I am an american so the parts were an arm and a leg to order from Germany. thus its now 16 years later and the thing was driven once. Granted it was older, she bought an 83 so the car would be the same age as me.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

In the past I have liked Toyota and Honda because their cars have great safety ratings and are reliable. Now I like Tesla Motors because I heard they're coming out with a less expensive electric car (around $30,000). I've been waiting for our government to take a strong initiative in getting us away from using carbon based fuels (as a nation) but now realize that's the attitude of a lot of other people, too. We need to take the initiative as individuals to change our behaviors instead of putting the onus entirely on the government.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

INTJ. I'll readily admit that I don't have that much experience with cars, so these are just some of the associations I've picked up and would obviously research much more extensively if it came to actually buying a car, etc.

I have a certain amount of trust of Toyota and Honda, inherited from my parents, who find them quite reliable, and distrust of makes like Mitsubishi which anecdotally seem to be more hit-and-miss. The cheap options where I live are pretty much all Asian makes, so my experience is limited to those.

On a purely aesthetic level, I find Audi's designs effortlessly classy and confident. I like to think that if I had a car, and could afford any car I wanted, I would be happy with an Audi.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Could not care any less. 
INTJ.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

Where's Subaru?


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

Why are spacecrafts not an option? I like what they're currently dubbing a "UFO". Since that is not an option, however, I guess I will go with Buick. They're a smooth ride, well-balanced, good variety of features, and they run forever if you keep them up. Who cares if they're deemed an "old people" car.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

ENTP.

I picked Hyundai because you didn't list Kia, but it's owned by Hyundai. I just bought a Kia last month and love it. Previous to that, I had a 2012 Volkswagen Golf which caused me nothing but problems and ended up costing me thousands of dollars in addition to the extortionate initial price of the car. I will never own a Volkswagen again. Aesthetically flawless, but everything that you can't see is cheap and junky as fuck.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

INTJ
Germany, Germany, Germany
AUDI, Mercedes, BMW


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

INTP.

Rolls Royce.
Aston Martin.
Porsche 
Cadillac.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Where's the Merc? COME ON!

Merc hate confirmed!


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Ntuitive said:


> what car companies do you like and what is your MBTI? what makes you like that particular company? Discuss your reasoning. Peace
> 
> I listed most of the popular ones based off of manufacturing numbers too.
> 
> I kind of like Lamborghini though. Fun to drive in the hollywood hills.


Chevy is GM and where is Mercedes? Mercedes is my favorite. They're basically luxury hot rods. ENFP.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Mercedes, INTJ


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

INTJ
mazda
datsun [nissan]
ford trucks
currently own a '14 mazda 3


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

'92 Jeep Cherokee

Jeeps are fun.

INFJ/ESTP


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

INTJ

I chose Volkswag*o*n because I like the Golf III station wagon a lot. Theyve made some other cool cars as well like the Passat or Phaeton

As for other car companies I like, in no particular order: older Volvo, Merc, Audi, old Citroens and Peugeots and so on.

There really isnt a car that i dont like, except if its an SUV. Its the most useless layout for a car ever created because due to the powertrains they get and how/where theyre commonly used, theyre nothing more than glorified minivans that only sell because of the status and extremely overestimated sense of security they give.

I love all kinds of small cars, especially the old ones like the Fiat 127. One future goal is finding one, no matter the conditon or cost and fixing it up. Luckily theyve made a lot of them.


----------

